
7-11 7pay terminating at the end of September - rangibaby
https://lin.ee/4CXvyAS
======
Keverw
I'm guessing no relation to the convenience store brand? Was thinking 7-11 had
a payment thing. I know some brands want to develop their own payment systems
instead of supporting Apple or Android Pay. Walmart has Walmart Pay and then
CVS along with other retailers was working with some some payment thing called
CurrentC while disabling their NFC terminals. At our local CVS store they now
support Apple Pay, so maybe they gave up on that since 2016 -
[https://9to5mac.com/2016/08/11/cvs-introduces-cvs-
pay/](https://9to5mac.com/2016/08/11/cvs-introduces-cvs-pay/)

Also interesting my iPhone cable was fraying after slightly over 2 years, so
bought a new cable while one of my family members were filling a prescription.
I find it so interesting that a drug store seems to sell better cables than
Apple. This one is what I believe braided, so far it seems more tougher and
stronger.

Edit: Found a article about CurrentC. Looks like it never really took off, but
was a way to try to save on processing fees. I don't get why companies get so
upset about processing fees since it's a tax write off, I guess since it cuts
into margins.

[https://www.applicoinc.com/blog/happened-currentc-
platform-i...](https://www.applicoinc.com/blog/happened-currentc-platform-
innovation-fails/)

I wonder with Apple offering their own credit card that gives higher cashback
if that might make people want to shop at more merchants that accept it. I
think it's kinda cool to pay for stuff using your watch, but maybe I'm a show
off being in a small town. The first time using it in real life and the
cashier mentioned how she doesn't trust it, which I'm a tech nerd so I
understand tech more but I can see how people are afraid. Wouldn't surprise me
if it was her first time someone ever used Apple Pay either. I have a relative
who said he'd never do online banking because he doesn't want his information
on the internet, yet his banking information is accessed by the computers in
the branch in their database already. Wouldn't surprise me if the only
difference is some fields in the database account table or a separate table
for online enabled accounts. OnlineBankingEnabled, username, email, password
(hopefully hashed!)

~~~
rangibaby
> I'm guessing no relation to the convenience store brand?

7pay relates to 7-11 (Japan), which owns the US brand thru its holding
company.

> Also interesting my iPhone cable was fraying after slightly over 2 years, so
> bought a new cable while one of my family members were filling a
> prescription. I find it so interesting that a drug store seems to sell
> better cables than Apple. This one is what I believe braided, so far it
> seems more tougher and stronger.

Apple seem to be allergic to strain relief and thicker cables, I too have a
7-11 cable that has lasted since the original iPhone 5.

> I wonder with Apple offering their own credit card that gives higher
> cashback if that might make people want to shop at more merchants that
> accept it. I think it's kinda cool to pay for stuff using your watch, but
> maybe I'm a show off being in a small town. The first time using it in real
> life and the cashier mentioned how she doesn't trust it, which I'm a tech
> nerd so I understand tech more but I can see how people are afraid. Wouldn't
> surprise me if it was her first time someone ever used Apple Pay either. I
> have a relative who said he'd never do online banking because he doesn't
> want his information on the internet, yet his banking information is
> accessed by the computers in the branch in their database already. Wouldn't
> surprise me if the only difference is some fields in the database account
> table or a separate table for online enabled accounts. OnlineBankingEnabled,
> username, email, password (hopefully hashed!)

Japan is a pretty conservative place too, I don't mind things changing slowly
personally.

~~~
Keverw
I guess 7pay never made it here to the US.

Oh you're from Japan? Cool! One of the places I've always wanted to visit, but
sounds like a long flight. I know if I make it big in tech my dream is to
travel full time but I think I'd prefer cruising. I know they have some
repositioning ones there, so I guess you only have a flight back or find
another cruise or fly to a nearby country after visiting for a few weeks. High
speed trains sound fun too.

------
rangibaby
English:

Seven and I Holdings announced that 7–11’s mobile payment service, 7pay, will
cease operation at the end of September.

7pay started operation on July 1st. 1.5 million people signed up, but third
parties were able to log into accounts and add funds to their own. Adding
funds and new signups were stopped on July 4th.

As of July 29th, 38.6 million yen (~$300,000 USD) has been stolen from 807
people.

